# Dream Fish



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

A few of you might remember me from years ago here... At least I remember a few of you. I am in the process of building up my fish room stock. I am a breeder... And love a good challenge. So, my question is if you had 5 empty tanks ranging from 40 breeders to 125's what 5 tangs would you pick to breed... The sky is the limit but they at least have to be available through wholesale or retail establishments/breeders.

I am excited to be back full force and see some familiar screen names


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I remember, welcome back!


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Ty razzo .. Good to see ya!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would be looking at doing:
Xeno Nigrolabiata
Xeno Tembwe 11 or Kanoni
C. Foai
B. Tricoti
Cyp Pavo.
Good to see you again Sarah.


----------



## bakl (Nov 29, 2013)

A real challenge would be Synodontis granulosus, if you're lucky enough to find any.

Otherwise, I would sugest something from the following:
- Cyathopharynx furcifer, multiple variants,
- Xenotilapia melanogenys,
- Altolamprologus calvus,
- Tropheus, multiple variants.

Good luck.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Okay... What tropheus variants? I still have duboisi, moliro, ikola and brichardi. I have xeno sunflower chituta wilds... Always wanted to do tembwe 11... Just have to find them at a good price.

Tricoti is one of my fish on my bucket list. So I am sure they will end up in the fish room soon.

I have syno polli ... They are just getting to spawning age... So I doubt I will try s. Granulosus.

Any more ideas?

Good to see you to noddy


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

I remember the longstocking name when I was also more active on the forums.
you passed on some great knowledge over the years welcome

I would imagine you are one in the same 

If you can find them I'm really enjoying Kilesa's right now..... I picked up a group of eight, they are quite passive and their pit building is something to see. 
I have mine with Paracyps and that seems to work fine but both of my friends tried regular cyps and had conflicts...... ymmv

check out Russ's thread on them, he takes the best pics 

Steve


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi there! My dream fish are cyp microlepidotus bulu pt., benthochromis tricoti, sumbu dwarfs, Cyathopharynx furcifer Kipili.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I love cyp. Micros... I'm sure I will have quite a few variants in my fish room.

Kilesa... Already have them and breed them... One of my all time fav. sand sifters.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Longstocking said:


> Okay... What tropheus variants? I still have duboisi, moliro, ikola and brichardi. I have xeno sunflower chituta wilds... Always wanted to do tembwe 11... Just have to find them at a good price.
> 
> Tricoti is one of my fish on my bucket list. So I am sure they will end up in the fish room soon.
> 
> ...


Have you been able to get the sunflowers to spawn? How do you have them set up?
I had sunflower Isangas before that didn't end well. Completely my fault for impulse buying.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes I have spawned them... I actually ended up crowding them... Seemed to work out better than giving them to much room. I had 8 in a 30 gallon for a long time. I never removed the pairs and that seemed to work out better in the long run.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

noddy said:


> I would be looking at doing:
> Xeno Nigrolabiata
> .


Agreed


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

As soon as I find them... They will be in my fish room 

Good to see ya BTW


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Longstocking said:


> Yes I have spawned them... I actually ended up crowding them... Seemed to work out better than giving them to much room. I had 8 in a 30 gallon for a long time. I never removed the pairs and that seemed to work out better in the long run.


Interesting. I had five (two pair and a single, female I think), in a 4' 40g long. The pairs harassed the single fish to no end, and then the dominant pair harassed the other pair until the female (I think) died. I ended up putting the last three in my 210 and that didn't end well, I will try again one day with Tembwe, Kanoni or Cherry princes.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

That is exactly what a lot of my friends tried and experienced... So I tried something different... I was expecting to have to remove them as well... BUT...

I always try to keep things simple and not change things if it is working 

I wouldn't try it unless you can get a minimum of 5 fish.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi! Welcome back! Thoughts off the top of my head.

Gobies. Not many breeding them. 
Julies. Love to watch the babies
Comps/Calvus. Challenge to rear fry.
Frontosa/Gibberosa. My all time favorite Tang. Need lots of space/tanks
One day, I'd like to try my hand at some Lepidolamprologus.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I just picked up some wild L. nkambe and two groups of gobies. The nkambe are new to me but I can tell you they are quickly becoming some of my favs. And I believe I have a pair. The gobies are some of my favorites. I don't think I have ever been without gobies in my fishroom.

Never been a fan of fronts... I doubt I will keep them... But you never know. Maybe some stunning specimens will come my way.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Good Luck on the nkambae, one of my favourite fishes.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

My Dreamfish are any 'enantiopus' species, and any featherfin...gorgeous looking, uncommon, expensive, dig huge nests...


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Those are some of my favs... I plan on one of the copper locations for the furcifers.

Sand sifters are my favorites.. I do prefer bi parental sand sifters but I still love enantiopus.. I have kilesa but I still want the black faces and emerald heads.


----------



## jacobm. (Mar 24, 2014)

what about keeping Neolamprologus savoryi?


----------

